# Will 750 watt



## bigtuna61 (Oct 23, 2014)

Will a 750 watt electric burner work in my cold smoker and still keep temps below 70deg. It's 2ft.x2ft. X 6ft.tall cedar. Thank you


----------



## superdave (Oct 24, 2014)

Bigtuna, since no one will stick their opinion in here, I'll say that only if it is the dead of Winter and you live in a cool climate.  There are a number of smokers on the market that only provide a 700W element and that is to provide heat for a hot smoke.


----------



## bigtuna61 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks dave. Looks like I'll have to go to plan b. And finger out a way to pipe in cool smoke or smoke generator


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2014)

If you can build a separate box and pipe it he smoke in it should work. But having it directly in the smoker probably won't. As a comparison The little and big chief smokers maintain right around 170-180.


----------

